
Micro-Services: Scala vs. Clojure - gengstrand
http://glennengstrand.info/software/performance/scala/clojure
======
gengstrand
A micro-service is written in two different Functional Programming languages
for the JVM. Both services are load tested on AWS and the performance results
are compared.

